# Experience with vodafone at home and fixed broadband?



## cologneboy (20 Feb 2010)

Hi there,

I'm considering switching to vodafone home phone and fixed broadband, 3MB. Does anybody have any experience and views on this package? How does the broadband stand up?

Thanking you in advance,

cologneboy


----------



## k&d (20 Feb 2010)

Hi, 

had it for one year in last house i was in - no problems. Good service. You can also get calls to some nominated mobiles from your home phone which is great. Would have it now but new house does not have a landline.


----------



## georged3rd (20 Feb 2010)

Cologneboy, I haven't used Vodafone's At Home service so I can't speak personally but I would recommend reading the numerous posts and threads on boards.ie surrounding users who've had negative experiences.


----------



## wired89 (8 Mar 2010)

i'm with vodafone now by default - I was a BT phone+broadband customer but vodafone took it over. I'm supposed to be on 3MB broadband but I rarely get download speeds of > 0.5MB/s . I'm also waiting on an engineer call for a week after being told the max response time would be 3 days.

If I didn't have free calls to the UK i'd be gone.


----------



## gipimann (8 Mar 2010)

I'm also with Vodafone by default, and have noticed that my connection doesn't appear to be as reliable as it was with BT - sometimes it can take 20 minutes to successfully connect to internet.

Didn't notice any difference in speed with the changeover either, although I allegedly went from 1Mb to 3Mb.


----------



## j26 (8 Mar 2010)

I've had no problems with them in the last few months except for a billing problem relating to my direct debit at the start.  The wireless router I got was a bit unreliable, but I just swapped it for my old one and the wireless is fine.

I'm on the 3mb package and it's routinely in the 2-3 mb territory


----------



## Crunchie (8 Mar 2010)

Take a look at the Vodafone Forum [broken link removed] Lots of opinions there


----------



## umpsty (10 Jun 2010)

Was anyone tried the new Vodafone service broadband in a box, combines fixed and mobile service in one?


----------



## aristotle (10 Jun 2010)

Have been with vodafone 3MB broadband for last few months since BT sold their broadband arm to them. Speeds are still consistently good and I have had no issues to date.


----------



## tallpaul (10 Jun 2010)

I'm also with them for the past six months or so on the 3MB bundle. Absolutely no problems except for the heap of crap router they supplied at the time. I use my own one and no problems.


----------



## TarfHead (10 Jun 2010)

I, too, am a refugee from BT and was happy to be told that I'd be upgraded from 3MB to 8MB in May for free. Since 1st May, I've being waiting for the higher speed to kick in.

I phoned VODAFONE yesterday and was that told that while the exchange was upgraded in May, they now have to visit each one and switch over each customer, line by line.

So, by May, they possibly meant July


----------



## olddoll (12 Jan 2011)

I have very recently been connected to Vodafone At Home broadband service and received my first bill.  It is much higher than expected.  I have been charged for phone calls.  They are all local calls but I wonder can calls only be made during certain times.  I was of the opinion that all local and national calls were included in the package.


----------



## ACA (13 Jan 2011)

Hi olddoll, It depends what package you are on as to whether local/national calls are free all the time or just off peak. If your package is €38 or €40 you are on off peak. 

My friend has had issues where she was charged for local/national calls for part of the month but not the rest for some reason. Vodafone reimbursed her without any problems.

I'm with Vodafone for 4 months now and having no issues with either landline or broadband. As I am a Vodafone bill-pay mobile customer I get free calls to UK as a bonus too. Very happy with the change over and €20 less a month than I was paying for the same service from Eircom.


----------



## Westie123 (17 Jan 2011)

Been with Vodafone since change over from BT. All was ok initially but since last August my connection speed has halved and since the start of last December I have been suffering constant disconnections nearly every evening (I'm lucky to get a connection period longer that 10-15 mins!) Am seriously thinking of returning to eircom.

See http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/forumdisplay.php?f=1270 and [broken link removed]


----------



## MJ85 (19 Feb 2011)

cologneboy said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I'm considering switching to vodafone home phone and fixed broadband, 3MB. Does anybody have any experience and views on this package? How does the broadband stand up?
> 
> ...



Yep i have spent the last 8 weeks trying to get them to solve an over charge overuse issue and after 14 emails and 240mins (65 actually speaking to somebody) on the phone. 
Everytime I ring the 1907 I get a different person who has no previous record attached to the account 
when I ask to speak to the last person I was speaking with they are never available.
I have spoken with 10 different people to date
One person I spoke with couldn't put me onto their supervisor because they didn't know who it was.
Apparently the Support is outsourced to an inept / indifferent subcontract company in Limerick and Waterford.

Everything worked great when I was with BT for 5years - then VF took over and whole lot fell to pieces.

Your choice - If you have no issues then all might be fine.


----------



## djCoors (7 Apr 2011)

MJ85 said:


> Yep i have spent the last 8 weeks trying to get them to solve an over charge overuse issue and after 14 emails and 240mins (65 actually speaking to somebody) on the phone.
> Everytime I ring the 1907 I get a different person who has no previous record attached to the account
> when I ask to speak to the last person I was speaking with they are never available.
> I have spoken with 10 different people to date
> ...


 

I agree, the moment we changed from BT to Vodafone @ Home, our Broadband package became abysmal.

We have to contact them constantly, whether it be for no internet connection, constant disconnections or unusable internet due to appaling speeds which make the internet in general unusable

Here is one I took earlier today


----------



## keepon (15 Aug 2011)

djCoors said:


> We have to contact them constantly, whether it be for no internet connection, constant disconnections or unusable internet



Ditto. I've been with them a couple of years. Started off badly. Went swimmingly for a good while. Now back to appalling. I'm off to someone else as soon as I can. 

Avoid.


----------

